# New GTO Owner



## Babyfaceposey (Jun 24, 2021)

Just wanted to say hello. I purchased a 1966 GTO from my brother in law. Car was originally his fathers. I am currently waiting for it to be shipped from NC to Florida. Has all original paperwork, but has not been started in a year. It is a tri power, but I want to verify that it is all original with my own eyes before I decide what direction to go with this car. Looking forward to learning from the vets on this forum. Will post pictures when I receive the car in the coming week. One thing I would like to ask is where do I start? Drop the fuel tank?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Babyfaceposey said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I purchased a 1966 GTO from my brother in law. Car was originally his fathers. I am currently waiting for it to be shipped from NC to Florida. Has all original paperwork, but has not been started in a year. It is a tri power, but I want to verify that it is all original with my own eyes before I decide what direction to go with this car. Looking forward to learning from the vets on this forum. Will post pictures when I receive the car in the coming week. One thing I would like to ask is where do I start? Drop the fuel tank?


When I originally got mine it had been sitting for two years that I knew of. Ended it up buying it from the family and they knew nothing about the car. I knew the engine was not seized because I could rotate it. But I went ahead and threw a few squirts of oil in the cylinders. It had a air cleaner on it so I just sprayed some carb cleaner then cleaned out the tank,put new plugs, points, condensor and cap along with wires. Thinking if I have to rebuild I would have those parts already. Lowe and behold almost started on the first time with a few puffs of smoke and it ran well for ten plus years. I pulled the motor shortly after and put new gasket set and detailed the motor and engine bay then restored the car around the motor. Had to do a complete rebuild about two years ago now. Hopefully yours has a better history. Cleaning the tank is probably not a bad place to start if you have no history. 
Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Pontiac Jim gave advice on a great thread here sometime in the past about starting an old motor like that. I hope he will join in and revisit that for you. It was excellent post, step by step.

Good luck sounds cool, should be ablee to reduce the love bug population some with that!


----------



## Jetzster (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum !😀


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Sounds like a great car. Looking forward to pictures


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Welcome. Cant wait to see the pictures!


----------



## tallrandyb (Jun 12, 2021)

Awesome let’s keep bringing these boys to Florida! I just bought a 65 last fall and had shipped to FL, and have put over 1000 miles on it already. Working A/C helps extend the “season” down here for sure.
Congrats!


----------



## Babyfaceposey (Jun 24, 2021)

Finally was qble to get the car. So it is a 1966 with a 1964 engine. Has the tripower. Found out why it has a 64 engine as it was stolen years ago and the engine was pulled. Still very excited as now I don't hqve to keep it 100% original.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Beautiful car.
It appears you have the later heads (16) from a 400/428. Depending on the head casting date they could be 1968 big valves or 1970 small valves (same size as the 64-66 heads) 
What is the engine code and casting date of the block?


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

O52 said:


> Beautiful car.
> It appears you have the later heads (16) from a 400/428. Depending on the head casting date they could be 1968 big valves or 1970 small valves (same size as the 64-66 heads)
> What is the engine code and casting date of the block?
> 
> ...


Great catch Ed!!


----------



## Patton63 (Jul 5, 2021)

Babyfaceposey said:


> Just wanted to say hello. I purchased a 1966 GTO from my brother in law. Car was originally his fathers. I am currently waiting for it to be shipped from NC to Florida. Has all original paperwork, but has not been started in a year. It is a tri power, but I want to verify that it is all original with my own eyes before I decide what direction to go with this car. Looking forward to learning from the vets on this forum. Will post pictures when I receive the car in the coming week. One thing I would like to ask is where do I start? Drop the fuel tank?


Welcome. I’m new here as well and have found the information available on the site to be great. Good luck with your 66.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Babyfaceposey said:


> Finally was qble to get the car. So it is a 1966 with a 1964 engine. Has the tripower. Found out why it has a 64 engine as it was stolen years ago and the engine was pulled. Still very excited as now I don't hqve to keep it 100% original.
> View attachment 144352
> View attachment 144352
> View attachment 144353
> ...



Also has the later 400/428/455 style valve covers. IF it is a 1964 block/engine, it may have been bored out so as to use the later #16 heads (if big valve heads/screw-in rocker arm studs). Easy enough to verify - look at the casting date code just below the valve cover towards the rear of the head.

How many bolts on the water pump? Early has 8 and later has 11. Later block, 1968 and up has 1-piece harmonic balancer, 1967 and earlier has a 3-piece balancer.

Also see what appears to be a "Radio Delete" cover below the heater controls?


----------



## Babyfaceposey (Jun 24, 2021)

O52 said:


> Beautiful car.
> It appears you have the later heads (16) from a 400/428. Depending on the head casting date they could be 1968 big valves or 1970 small valves (same size as the 64-66 heads)
> What is the engine code and casting date of the block?
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late reply. Work has been busy. This is the information I have. If anyone can help me figure out what this actually means I would appreciate it.
Engine Code: 9773155
Casting date: 1 6/ K037


PontiacJim said:


> Also has the later 400/428/455 style valve covers. IF it is a 1964 block/engine, it may have been bored out so as to use the later #16 heads (if big valve heads/screw-in rocker arm studs). Easy enough to verify - look at the casting date code just below the valve cover towards the rear of the head.
> 
> How many bolts on the water pump? Early has 8 and later has 11. Later block, 1968 and up has 1-piece harmonic balancer, 1967 and earlier has a 3-piece balancer.
> 
> Also see what appears to be a "Radio Delete" cover below the heater controls?


8 bolts on the water pump.
Engine SN:25K/ 275653


PontiacJim said:


> Also has the later 400/428/455 style valve covers. IF it is a 1964 block/engine, it may have been bored out so as to use the later #16 heads (if big valve heads/screw-in rocker arm studs). Easy enough to verify - look at the casting date code just below the valve cover towards the rear of the head.
> 
> How many bolts on the water pump? Early has 8 and later has 11. Later block, 1968 and up has 1-piece harmonic balancer, 1967 and earlier has a 3-piece balancer.
> 
> Also see what appears to be a "Radio Delete" cover below the heater controls?


8 bolts.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Babyfaceposey said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Work has been busy. This is the information I have. If anyone can help me figure out what this actually means I would appreciate it.
> Engine Code: 9773155
> Casting date: 1 6/ K037
> 
> ...


Block casting # 9773155 = 1964 389CI
Engine Code - 25K = 1964 389CI, 303HP, Automatic, 4 Bbl

Heads - #16, K037 = November 03,1967 (1968 heads)


----------



## Babyfaceposey (Jun 24, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> Block casting # 9773155 = 1964 389CI
> Engine Code - 25K = 1964 389CI, 303HP, Automatic, 4 Bbl
> 
> Heads - #16, K037 = November 03,1967 (1968 heads)


Jim,

Thank you very much.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Babyfaceposey said:


> Jim,
> 
> Thank you very much.


The engine may have been rebuilt. Typically, to use the later 1967 (closed chamber "670" heads) or the 1968 and up openchamber heads, the block should be bored .060" over to the 400CI size to provide valve clearance and so the piston top valve reliefs match the later 1967 and up valve angle/spacing.

IF it has been bored .060" over and you think you might decide to rebuild the engine, your machine shop should be able to verify the over bore, and valve relief positions. At .060" over, I would have the cylinders sonic tested for wall thickness if it is indeed .060" over. You can go more if needed as some of these blocks have a lot of meat in the walls. You can get pistons custom made from Butler/Ross and I would order them as little oversized as possible. If the bores look good, you may not need anything more than a honing to clean them up. You could get a piston .065" over that would drop right in. BUT, this is something to discuss with the machine shop/engine builder you use.

FYI, the 1964 and earlier blocks use the starter attached to the bellhousing. SOME 1964 blocks were drilled for the block starter, but still used the trans mounted starter. The 1964 GTO engine used the block mounted starter, so 1964 was a transition year for starters and you may have one of these blocks. I suspect you should not have an issues as it must have already been taken care of since the car was running/on the road.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

Another minor detail since it appears to be a '66 tri-power set up. The vacuum line to the brake booster should connect to the front carb throttle body. The correct f-fitting should be added between the center and rear carbs so the PCV valve can breathe properly from both manifold planes. Ck out Pontiac Tripower .

HAPPY NEW YEAR!! 🎉


----------

